# How to Catch a Furry...



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

So, how do you guys find other furries online or in real life?  Post your methods and discuss!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 18, 2010)

I'm a slut.


----------



## Alstor (May 18, 2010)

This place.

EDIT: Why isn't there something special for the 747th post?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Websites.

That and I bend over in public while wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 18, 2010)

I only found other furries irl just by luck.  Online i seem to meet them every so often by the ones who are more open about it.
Places that list furries by area I can never find any that are over a 3-4 hour drive away.


----------



## Kreevox (May 18, 2010)

offer kinky sex and cookies

and now for the real answer, just go to furry websites and forums and mingle, you'll net a few


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> This place.
> 
> EDIT: Why isn't there something special for the 747th post?


Yeah FAF is great... 

idk.... How to find furs on a boewing 747? 



HAXX said:


> Websites.
> 
> That and I bend over in public while wearing a fursuit.


sounds hot.

*edit* and on a side note.... Where the fuck did that stupid leopard/child molester fursuit avi start?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sounds hot.



Sometimes.

You can tell who is a fox and who isn't.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> You can tell who is a fox and who isn't.



They're the ones who bend over for _you_.


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> They're the ones who bend over for _you_.


 hmmm Jersey needs more foxes it seems then....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> They're the ones who bend over for _you_.



No way. I never bend over first.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 18, 2010)

I put on cat ears and a tail. the ones who respond are weeaboos or furfags or both


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No way. I never bend over first.


err i thought you were a doom marine... not a furry? 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I put on cat ears and a tail. the ones who respond are weeaboos or furfags or both


 i did this once...but all i attracted was some girls and a LOT of gays.... -__-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> err i thought you were a doom marine... not a furry?






KylieIsACannibal said:


> I put on cat ears and a tail. the ones  who respond are weeaboos or furfags or both



I avoided those people. :V


----------



## Zseliq (May 18, 2010)

Show people a picture of a dog dick.


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


>


 sorry... :/    im getting really confused by that one avi though.... You and H&K, who SAY THEY ARENT FURRY use it, and so do the really weird ones like zrcalo and jashwa.....


----------



## SnowFox (May 18, 2010)

Pounced.




Oh wait, sorry, I thought that said AIDS in the title.


Well it still applies, so... yeah.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sorry... :/    im getting really confused by that one avi though.... You and H&K, who SAY THEY ARENT FURRY use it, and so do the really weird ones like zrcalo and jashwa.....



...but I'm not a furry! But I am a awesomefox! Get it?

Not furry. No sir!


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2010)

I go to furry websites and I go to furry gatherings.

You know, I haven't figured out why I keep on seeing threads asking how you meet furries irl or how many furs you know irl... do all you guys just live in your basements or something? Here in the great lakes area there's meets all over Michigan and the Chicago area with MiFur and LAFF respectively. I go to several get-togethers a year. Maybe that's because we know how to get off the damn computer once in a while.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

ask people their opinion of which animal is more retarded


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so right and so wrong at the same time...



HAXX said:


> ...but I'm not a furry! But I am a awesomefox! Get it?
> 
> Not furry. No sir!


 No. I dont get it.  I took a break from FAF for a while and when i came back I didnt understand this.

You are now a furry though. I get that.


----------



## Vriska (May 18, 2010)

How to catch a furry:

1. Get your dog cawk dildo out

2. Set up a net.

3. Put peanutbutter on the dildo

4. ???

5. PROFIT!!!

But it only works on foxes..


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No. I dont get it.  I took a break from FAF for a while and when i came back I didnt understand this.
> 
> You are now a furry though. I get that.


I AM NOT A FURRY! STOP IT!
I AM JUST COPYING THE AVI CAUSE IT IS SO AWESOME!

STOP FURSECUTING ME! BAWW!



Rainwulf said:


> How to catch a furry:
> 
> 1. Get your dog cawk dildo out
> 
> ...



I disagree. Fix'd for accuracy


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

So far mostly on Devianrt or here on FA and Faf, I found a couple local through the meetup groups of Socal.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I AM NOT A FURRY! STOP IT!
> I AM JUST COPYING THE AVI CAUSE IT IS SO AWESOME!
> 
> STOP FURSECUTING ME! BAWW!



if thats not a furry I dont know what is


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I AM NOT A FURRY! STOP IT!
> I AM JUST COPYING THE AVI CAUSE IT IS SO AWESOME!
> 
> STOP FURSECUTING ME! BAWW!


 SEARCH YOUR FEELINGS! YOU KNOW IT TO BE TRUE!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> if thats not a furry I dont know what is



I'm a troll in the guise of a furry, stupid. JESUS.



Usarise said:


> SEARCH YOUR FEELINGS! YOU KNOW IT TO BE  TRUE!



NOOO! NEVER!


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> NOOO! NEVER!


You know its true Haxx!  Join me! And we can rule the universe! *Breathing noises*


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

i'm pretty sure you could make alot of friends, if you make a sign that said "free yiffing furry, parking in rear" ( in basic you a hoe)


like me !!!! *giggle*


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)




----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm a troll in the guise of a furry, stupid. JESUS.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOO! NEVER!



last I saw a troll it wasnt human, so you must be a furry, silly

heres what I found by googling a troll and furry




it sure looks like a furry to me


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

coba said:


> i'm pretty sure you could make alot of friends, if you make a sign that said "free yiffing furry, parking in rear" ( in basic you a hoe)
> 
> 
> like me !!!! *giggle*


 ohhhh i gotta try this.... :3



Slyck said:


>


One word: EPIC


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

I think we made HAXX cry


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 18, 2010)

This is getting stupid, calm down a bit.

And yeah, people meet through furry sites/forums and pounced.  Though there are like no furries in Virginia.

I actually think the fandom could benefit a bit from having a central site that acted as a go-to for people who want to know more about the fandom or find other furries.  Pounced seemed ideal but the personal ad nature of it and the stigma it now has kinda ruin that.


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I think we made HAXX cry


 he'll cheer up.... furries are near immune to insult..... they baww real quick and then go back to being sluts. ^_^


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> he'll cheer up.... furries are near immune to insult..... they baww real quick and then go back to being sluts. ^_^



oh good I would miss him


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> oh good I would miss him


 i wouldnt :V   He never talks to me....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

I only time I ever cried was when my murrhole was penetrated the first time.
Seriously.


But yeah. There are plenty of websites to find other furries. Pounced being one of the bigger ones.


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ohhhh i gotta try this.... :3


 
sounds like something thats to good to pass up
or you could get a tattoo that says " free yiffing furry, parking in rear!" on the ass of your suit, know that would be epic !!!!


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I only time I ever cried was when my murrhole was penetrated the first time.
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> But yeah. There are plenty of websites to find other furries. Pounced being one of the bigger ones.


eww..... gay furry! D:    

yeah... but pounced is more sexual isnt it? 



coba said:


> sounds like something thats to good to pass up
> or you could get a tattoo that says " free yiffing furry, parking in rear!" on the ass of your suit, know that would be epic !!!!


 i dont have a suit yet....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eww..... gay furry! D:
> 
> yeah... but pounced is more sexual isnt it?



I wouldn't know, FA is the only furry site I've ever been to.
I'M NOT A FURRY


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 18, 2010)

People find their favorite site and kinda stay there.

My big shame was that my site of choice years ago was the Jack forums.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I wouldn't know, FA is the only furry site I've ever been to.
> I'M NOT A FURRY




sorry my friend its not a choice, you been infected


----------



## mrhippieguy (May 18, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> This is getting stupid, calm down a bit.
> 
> And yeah, people meet through furry sites/forums and pounced.  Though there are like no furries in Virginia.
> 
> I actually think the fandom could benefit a bit from having a central site that acted as a go-to for people who want to know more about the fandom or find other furries.  Pounced seemed ideal but the personal ad nature of it and the stigma it now has kinda ruin that.


I live in virginia and have noticed the lack of many things(of course that may be a direct result of the people's reactions to anything deviant from the norm).

I disagree with the second statement, if only for the fact that if more people knew how anthro art related to furries, I wouldn't be able to draw furry art in school from all the bandwagoners yelling unimaginative obscenities about 'furfags' in my general direction. "Hey, that's pretty good" is better than "whatcha drawin', you gay little furfag?"


----------



## Aleu (May 18, 2010)

Throw a pokeball.


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I only time I ever cried was when my murrhole was penetrated the first time.
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> But yeah. There are plenty of websites to find other furries. Pounced being one of the bigger ones.


 
 ouch!...that must of hurt ( but good pleasure, i'm betting, not to sure, you tell me?)

never heard of pounced before though, is it like the FAF or worse ?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 18, 2010)

mrhippieguy said:


> I live in virginia and have noticed the lack of many things(of course that may be a direct result of the people's reactions to anything deviant from the norm).


Everything in Virginia follows the rule of "it's in NOVA."  I'm of course in central virginia.



> I disagree with the second statement, if only for the fact that if more people knew how anthro art related to furries, I wouldn't be able to draw furry art in school from all the bandwagoners yelling unimaginative obscenities about 'furfags' in my general direction. "Hey, that's pretty good" is better than "whatcha drawin', you gay little furfag?"


Being an FAQ and info site let's us manipulate the PR of the fandom much easier.  Right now you type in furry and more than likely you get porn and deviancy.  Making that the first result could have benefits to public perception.

But my main point there was that we need a "better Pounced" to find people.  No one likes pounced because its too sexual and creepy.  The hard part would be getting people to use the new site and not have it turn out like pounced is.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 18, 2010)

coba said:


> ouch!...that must of hurt ( but good pleasure, i'm betting, not to sure, you tell me?)



Oh I'm sure he loved it. I wasn't that hard on him.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

coba said:


> ouch!...that must of hurt ( but good pleasure, i'm betting, not to sure, you tell me?)
> 
> never heard of pounced before though, is it like the FAF or worse ?



I've never even bothered with the website. But it is notorious for having creeps wanting to get into your pants.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh I'm sure he loved it. I wasn't that hard  on him.



Oh, you! Why'd did you tell everyone our secret? >:c


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh I'm sure he loved it. I wasn't that hard on him.


i didn't know this, me and you, need to talk !!!!



HAXX said:


> I've never even bothered with the website. But it is notorious for having creeps wanting to get into your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you! Why'd did you tell everyone our secret? >:c


 
well sounds like a site that might suit me (well maybe, who knows?)

and ok, me you and fuzzy alien need to talk!!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

coba said:


> i didn't know this, me and you, need to talk !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The trick is to take the others out to see if it makes sense.

And okay, me need to talk!!!!

No, it's, "And okay, you, Fuzzy Alien, and I need to talk!"


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eww..... gay furry! D:



Uh huh. 'Cause they're a minority here. :roll:


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> ...Virginia...



Toot Toot!


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2010)

pawprint sticker on the car lol


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The trick is to take the others out to see if it makes sense.
> 
> And okay, me need to talk!!!!
> 
> No, it's, "And okay, you, Fuzzy Alien, and I need to talk!"


 
i think its easy to say that you're a grammar nazi?
lol, i love college-humor videos fuckin funny!!


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Uh huh. 'Cause they're a minority here. :roll:


 i know right!    they scare me....


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The trick is to take the others out to see if it makes sense.
> 
> And okay, me need to talk!!!!
> 
> No, it's, "And okay, you, Fuzzy Alien, and I need to talk!"



Awesome video.


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know right!    they scare me....



Boo.


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Boo.


 ....are you gay too!? 0_0


----------



## Apollo (May 18, 2010)

IRC.


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....are you gay too!? 0_0


do we have to question other peoples sexuality?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 18, 2010)

coba said:


> do we have to question other peoples sexuality?



Agreed. Just assume every furry is gay until proven otherwise.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Agreed. Just assume every furry is gay until proven otherwise.



Well, I think I've proven I'm not gay. So.


----------



## Kiva (May 18, 2010)

It's all fun and games until someones sexuality gets questioned...


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

coba said:


> do we have to question other peoples sexuality?


yes 



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Agreed. Just assume every furry is gay until proven otherwise.


Im scared now....



HAXX said:


> Well, I think I've proven I'm not gay. So.


 No your gay too.  your a furry.


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....are you gay too!? 0_0



Bi leaning gay. Don't be afraid, though. It's okay to be straight. 



coba said:


> do we have to question other peoples sexuality?



Rule 27.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

I'M NOT FURRY DAMNIT. YOU ARE.

TOTALLY NOT GAY EITHER.


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Bi leaning gay. Don't be afraid, though. It's okay to be straight.


Am straight.  Am scared. 0_0



HAXX said:


> I'M NOT FURRY DAMNIT. YOU ARE.
> 
> TOTALLY NOT GAY EITHER.


YOUR A FURRY!

AND YOUR THE GAY ONE!


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'M NOT FURRY DAMNIT. YOU ARE.
> 
> TOTALLY NOT GAY EITHER.



so your an ungay furry? yay another straight furry


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'M NOT FURRY DAMNIT. YOU ARE.
> 
> TOTALLY NOT GAY EITHER.




Haha funny.


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

Kifale said:


> It's all fun and games until someones sexuality gets questioned...


agreed
but wheres the fun if it wasn't?
but now there all sayin there not gay, well the other one is saying to that person they are! someone tell me, what the fuck is wrong with this?


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Agreed. Just assume every furry is gay until proven otherwise.


 

wait, shouldn't it be straight, and then prove yourself gay ? 
because i thought you start out straight and then slowly or you fuckin run to the furfag room?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm a slut.


you know im all for equal love but you still scare me


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> you know im all for equal love but you still scare me


 
hey, we are aloud to be scared of other members but think about it. if your scared of one furry, then think of how many more your going to be scared of, a good question, EH?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 18, 2010)

nah its only him, but i can get over it in time


----------



## Kreevox (May 18, 2010)

while were on the topic of sexual orientation, I have made an analogy for the rareness of straight furries:

a friend on FaceBook once wrote on my wall, "Ash, quick, get your Masterball!  It's the rare shiny Straight Furry!"


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> while were on the topic of sexual orientation, I have made an analogy for the rareness of straight furries:
> 
> a friend on FaceBook once wrote on my wall, "Ash, quick, get your Masterball!  It's the rare shiny Straight Furry!"


Give it Mean Look. It takes that as a challenge. If you use Spider Web or Arena trap it might think it's a fetish and run anyway.


----------



## Kreevox (May 18, 2010)

haha


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

wel thats the first time I got referred to as a shiny pokemon


----------



## Kreevox (May 18, 2010)

you and me are birds of a feather then


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 18, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> you and me are birds of a feather then



Impossible, you're both foxes.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

I'm actually a fox/Dragon hybrid  so I can atleast fly. however Todd makes a very sexy avatar until my comission is finished


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 18, 2010)

Gnome said:


> pawprint sticker on the car lol


 
In my locale, that means you're a booster for the Catholic high school sports teams--_*The Cougars*_.


----------



## Kreevox (May 18, 2010)

people rarely figure out my species unless the see it here or i tell them


----------



## Jesie (May 18, 2010)

Wait Wait, you mean to tell me that NO ONE in the furry Fandom could have ever guessed that you two were the two most popular types of furries in the entire goddamned known universe?


Because I am just fucking SHOCKED.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 18, 2010)

Leave a stack of furry porn under a wooden crate that's held up at one end with a stick...


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

@joestrike

normal person- it's not very effective...

gay person- (hits normal)

furry- (hits normal)

gay furry- It's super effective!


----------



## Kipikipo (May 19, 2010)

Honestly, I just ask, "What's a furry" and wait to see how they answer. XD I usually get interesting answers from people.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 19, 2010)

try to explain it to a family that's watched the furry CSI episode, jeez people believe too much fictional tv nowadays


----------



## Shaui (May 19, 2010)

You lure him into a trap by laying down a fake animal tail, fake ears, or something that is slanderous to the fandom.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 19, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> try to explain it to a family that's watched the furry CSI episode, jeez people believe too much fictional tv nowadays



That show isn't very popular in my country (Australia) so I think im safe. =/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

I still think bending over in a fursuit is the best way...

Furries sniff that shit out, yo.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I still think bending over in a fursuit is the best way...
> 
> Furries sniff that shit out, yo.


I'll pass


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll pass



It doesn't work with virgin furries. They smell that too and fear it might be a minor under the suit.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It doesn't work with virgin furries. They smell that too and fear it might be a minor under the suit.


Good. Cause I don't wanna get ass raped by furries.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good. Cause I don't wanna get ass raped by furries.



...you'll just get ass raped by a bunch of pedophiles.
These guys will probably be fat and bald too.

At least you had a chance with younger and possibly female furries.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...you'll just get ass raped by a bunch of pedophiles.
> These guys will probably be fat and bald too.
> 
> At least you had a chance with younger and possibly female furries.


Why would a pedo want my anus if I am 18?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would a pedo want my anus if I am 18?



He wouldn't know cause the suit obscures your features. He'll just pull down the pants a bit and BAM!


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He wouldn't know cause the suit obscures your features. He'll just pull down the pants a bit and BAM!


Well knowing furries, it's easier to assume that they have a virgin ass than the person is underage. Go look at the OT thread about virginity for proof.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well knowing furries, it's easier to assume that they have a virgin ass than the person is underage. Go look at the OT thread about virginity for proof.




Okay, enough of this. I'll just rape that "sweet ass" of yours, fursuit or no.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Okay, enough of this. I'll just rape that "sweet ass" of yours, fursuit or no.


You'll do no such thing! Or do you wish to be on the next episode of "To catch a furry"?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You'll do no such thing! Or do you wish to be on the next episode of "To catch a furry"?



Oh god that sounds hot. Will they be taping us?


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh god that sounds hot. Will they be taping us?


Probably.

You still arn't having your way with me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Probably.
> 
> You still arn't having your way with me.



Fine fine, you can get top, babe!


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fine fine, you can get top, babe!


No, I want a girl.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I want a girl.



I am a girl! Let's fuck!


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am a girl! Let's fuck!


No you're not


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 19, 2010)

On the internet my favorite tools for finding furries are YouTube, Encyclopedia Dramatica or Crush! Yiff! Destroy!

...hey, OP didn't say I have to like the furries I'm looking for.

IRL, I dunno. Dumb luck I guess.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So, how do you guys find other furries online or in real life?  Post your methods and discuss!



This place mostly.  At least back in the summer of 2008.  'course others have found me.  @.-.@


----------



## Usarise (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am a girl! Let's fuck!


-______-  I already did this in another thread somewhere..... and it worked just as well for me as it did for you......  



Shark_the_raptor said:


> This place mostly. At least back in the summer of 2008. 'course others have found me. @.-.@


 Yeah.... but this place is filled with.... I'm at a loss for a better word.... Sick Fucks? :3


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

Hmmm... Advertize free yiff on a billbord. That ought to have them pouring in.


----------



## VoidBat (May 19, 2010)

Lynch mob.

Oh wai-.... You want them alive?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 19, 2010)

I do not

Just shout furfag and they will shout back 'TROLL' or 'FURSECITION'

It's like saying 'MARCO'.


----------



## Usarise (May 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I do not
> 
> Just shout furfag and they will shout back 'TROLL' or 'FURSECITION'
> 
> It's like saying 'MARCO'.


 This is also a good idea!


----------



## coba (May 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I do not
> 
> Just shout furfag and they will shout back 'TROLL' or 'FURSECITION'
> 
> It's like saying 'MARCO'.


 
well do that, well bending over in your fursuit with a tattoo on the ass of the suit "free yiff furry, parking in rear!" ( like i said in older posts on this thread) and then final step, see how many penatrate your murr-hole ( according to haxx)


----------



## coba (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh god that sounds hot. Will they be taping us?


   that does sound hot, i'm willing to tape !!!!!


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Lynch mob.
> 
> Oh wai-.... You want them alive?



*puts down pitchfork and noose*

Bloody hell, just when it was getting interesting!

Back on topic, I've yet to meet a furry in 'RL.' On them internetz I tend to look here on FAF or Sofurry.


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

If I review this thread, how many infractions will I have to give out? *chuckle*

Guys, try to remain on topic. I haven't been getting any complains, but the moment I do I'll be taking stronger action than just e-waggling my finger.

Beyond that, how did I meet furries?

I have no clue how I got on the local mailing list. This was... gods above, 8, 9 years ago.

But I searched online, "Southern California Furry". 

Yay pre-Google!


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 19, 2010)

coba said:


> well do that, well bending over in your fursuit with a tattoo on the ass of the suit "free yiff furry, parking in rear!" ( like i said in older posts on this thread) and then final step, see how many penatrate your murr-hole ( according to haxx)


How does it have a connection


like


REALLY



Summercat said:


> If I review this thread, how many infractions will I have to give out? *chuckle*
> 
> Guys, try to remain on topic. I haven't been getting any complains, but the moment I do I'll be taking stronger action than just e-waggling my finger.
> 
> ...


You are now acting like Ben, being all spiderman on the forums just because you mod.

It's the den. It should be renamed to 'The furry derailment'.

We will blackmail you if you even try your physically challanged finger.




Infraction for this?

I already sent him a PM explaining things :V
Though, I see this not insulting to my eyes and therefore can't compute how hard it was.
Derailment? It's a topic drift, but it's not like I am continuing it. You can put some words on the side, as long as they don't go far.

Spiderman


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Summercat said:


> If I review this thread, how many infractions will I have to give out? *chuckle*
> 
> Guys, try to remain on topic. I haven't been getting any complains, but the moment I do I'll be taking stronger action than just e-waggling my finger.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your generosity, but it was hardly a derailment as much as it was a short relapse of fun.


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thank you for your generosity, but it was hardly a derailment as much as it was a short relapse of fun.



Like I said, I haven't gotten any complaints.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

If I report my own post will I get an infraction or create some sort of time paradox and an evil clone of myself?


----------



## Redregon (May 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So, how do you guys find other furries online or in real life?  Post your methods and discuss!



put out a basket of berries and stuff. if you can do that then the furries will come to you.


----------



## Icky (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I report my own post will I get an infraction or create some sort of time paradox and an evil clone of myself?


No, the mods will just laugh at you.

And then perma-ban you for being a wussy.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 19, 2010)

pretend to be doing a survey and walk around with a clipboard with paper and stuff:
do you like animals? you do...? which one of these you like most? fox? and why? .... O_O ok... >.>

fyi, no offense towards the foxes, just an example ^^' gotta love all you foxes!


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No, the mods will just laugh at you.
> 
> And then perma-ban you for being a wussy.


How is that being a wuss?

Also they need to make a "To Catch a Furry" TV show. I don't care if the original topic was about "meeting furries IRL" because it's been done to death. But god damnit the name of the thread is "To Catch a Furry" so we should be discussing how funny a the show would theoretically be. :V


----------



## Icky (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is that being a wuss?
> 
> Also they need to make a "To Catch a Furry" TV show. I don't care if the original topic was about "meeting furries IRL" because it's been done to death. But god damnit the name of the thread is "To Catch a Furry" so we should be discussing how funny a the show would theoretically be. :V


By being worried enough about the banhammer that you report yourself.

Turning yourself isn't cool, bro.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> By being worried enough about the banhammer that you report yourself.
> 
> Turning yourself isn't cool, bro.


That's... not what I was getting at.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

Say perverted things at random.
Oh, and post furry p0rno. You'll find lots.XD


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2010)

Furry meets and furry conventions. That's how you find furs IRL.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Furry meets and furry conventions. That's how you find furs IRL.


Where do you find out about furry meets anyways? Google it? Or is there a place that lists a lot of them?


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

google helped me,or links on the mainsite


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Where do you find out about furry meets anyways? Google it? Or is there a place that lists a lot of them?



Sometimes you can find links to them via convention forums, or sometimes even on websites like FA. When in doubt if you locate a fur who admits to being in your state or area, you can always ask if they know of one. Sometimes to find local meets you have to meet local furs. Also you can use the internet as well and try searching your area plus "Fur meet" and keep at different keywords to see if something crops up.

I only found out about the local one after Zeke became a fur and she came across another fur. Then we both joined a furry themed RP group where everyone is for the most part a furry.

Then the people originally in charge of the local meet decided to try revive it. We started out meeting in a book store. Back then it was twice a month. Then we got too many and had to move to the mall. Then we got too many and meeting up at the mall food court was just...we could do better. Now we are down to once a month meets and they are planned out to assure where we go can accommodate 20 to 40 people.

We also have a online page on Yahoo, that helps keep things organized and lets people know what is going on. We can also share pictures taking at the meet there. Being part of a meet can be a rewarding experience but it's all about finding one that you are comfortable with.

Some people never find in their area well run meets with a good group of furs. Some people do. Some people have to try multiple groups to find a good one. So that's something to keep in mind if finding a meet to join is something that crosses your mind.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sometimes you can find links to them via convention forums, or sometimes even on websites like FA. When in doubt if you locate a fur who admits to being in your state or area, you can always ask if they know of one. Sometimes to find local meets you have to meet local furs. Also you can use the internet as well and try searching your area plus "Fur meet" and keep at different keywords to see if something crops up.
> 
> I only found out about the local one after Zeke became a fur and she came across another fur. Then we both joined a furry themed RP group where everyone is for the most part a furry.
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks. I'll keep an eye out, though I did hear there was one at a nearby mall. Never seen them though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys, hows the furry finding going?


----------



## Tabasco (May 19, 2010)

Originally I just searched on various sites, which led me to the main MNFurs forum, which led me to the meets, which led me to furriiiieeeessssssss.


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey guys, hows the furry finding going?



no need we just spike random peoples pie, and wallah furries, how yah feeling by the way Haxx


----------



## Tabasco (May 19, 2010)

Goddammit, where are these lombaxes coming from?


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Goddammit, where are these lombaxes coming from?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72541


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Play a good game. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> no need we just spike random peoples pie, and wallah furries, how yah feeling by the way Haxx



I feel funneh...I dinks ima lie down


----------



## Yaril47 (May 19, 2010)

Say something about Yiff and they should come out. They love that kind of stuff.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

Extreme method.

Yell "YIIFF!!!" extremely loud in a public place, most furries will run up to you, and 95% of the public don't even know what yiff is, and the worst reaction you can get is someone yelling "FAG!!!" at you.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Extreme method.
> 
> Yell "YIIFF!!!" extremely loud in a public place, most furries will run up to you, and 95% of the public don't even know what yiff is, and the worst reaction you can get is someone yelling "FAG!!!" at you.


I've done that before for shits and giggles. Nobody said anything.


----------



## Tabasco (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've done that before for shits and giggles. Nobody said anything.



I'm trying to imagine you with your B( face doing this.


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm trying to imagine you with your B( face doing this.


I usually don't have a B( face, I just made a stupid face for that pic. :V is my usual facial expression. :V:V:V:V


----------



## Tabasco (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I usually don't have a B( face, I just made a stupid face for that pic. :V is my usual facial expression. :V:V:V:V



Cute.

YIFF YIFF YIFF. Everyone tries so very hard not to stare. Just look down into your coffee, good sirs, and pretend you don't hear.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've done that before for shits and giggles. Nobody said anything.



I've done this multiple times during lunch at school. 
Nobody said anything there either. :/
Not even the occasional punk yelling "FAAAAG!!!".


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Lol I didn't even know about yiff during high school.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 19, 2010)

wear a tail, and drop your pants.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

I'm only a freshmen XD. I don't know any other furries though. So that probably means not to listen to my ideas as they probably won't work. ;_;


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 19, 2010)

online, I come here.

IRL, I observe people...  i've seen anthro art being drawn, squirrel obsessions...  you need to pick up on details.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 19, 2010)

Search for a local furry comunity. I came across one pretty recently. I never knew someone had organized one in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Fay V (May 20, 2010)

cons worked well. I also met one or two just online here, finding they live in the same area. 
the most notable was I went to the campus showing of "fantastic mr. fox" in suit and a freshman sent me an email surprised there were other furries on campus. I was amused and disturbed he took the effort to track me through FA considering my name wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> online, I come here.



Toot Toot Toot!



HAXX said:


> Furries sniff that shit out, yo.



Toot?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 20, 2010)

I recently came out on the Atari Age forum, I actually posted that I was a furry on my blog there. To my surprise I found out there are at least 10 other furries there.


----------



## coba (May 20, 2010)

i never met a furry, in windsor, harrow, amherstburg, and kingsville!! (these are in ontario)
it makes me sad faced sometimes


----------



## coba (May 20, 2010)

also surprised how long this thread has lasted!!! with out getting locked, or having like 2 pages of this thread derailed. 
it surprises me


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

Cardboard box, Ruler, String, and a Toymouse/Squeekytoy. 

Usually takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## coba (May 20, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Cardboard box, Ruler, String, and a Toymouse/Squeekytoy.
> 
> Usually takes about 15 minutes.


 
why, does that sound so true?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

coba said:


> why, does that sound so true?



Cuz it is?

 Idk...


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Cardboard box, Ruler, String, and a Toymouse/Squeekytoy.
> 
> Usually takes about 15 minutes.



Oh, i forgot, Peanut butter and Steaks work a lot faster.


----------



## Dustinz (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Cardboard box, Ruler, String, and a Toymouse/Squeekytoy.
> 
> Usually takes about 15 minutes.



Rofl. I'de likely be one of the first to be like "WTF is this... *goes under to get toy, suddenly being trapped by box, then staying because I has squeaky toy.*"

-But it would have to be newspaper. Not interested in mice.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Dustinz said:


> Rofl. I'de likely be one of the first to be like "WTF is this... *goes under to get toy, suddenly being trapped by box, then staying because I has squeaky toy.*"
> 
> -But it would have to be newspaper. Not interested in mice.



As you can probably see by the post above you, the bait is negotiable.. 
Use what bait is needed for the furry you want. Im just saying that particular bait gets results in about  15 minutes...


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2010)

You can catch me with gouache paintings.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 21, 2010)

I make normal friends... and then I *accidently *turn them into furries... *shrugs*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 21, 2010)

By having a high-self esteem :V



People with low self-esteem will follow you like an alpha wolf.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I make normal friends... and then I *accidently *turn them into furries... *shrugs*



That seems to happen with me too...

Only for me it really is an accident...

~Mrow


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> That seems to happen with me too...
> 
> Only for me it really is an accident...


But it is. D:
It's their fault for searching through my room... >_>


----------



## Tao (May 21, 2010)

Best I can hope for IRL is for them to see the pawprint on my stuff.

Otherwise I wave my butt at them like a piece of tempting meat.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (May 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I only found other furries irl just by luck.  Online i seem to meet them every so often by the ones who are more open about it.
> Places that list furries by area I can never find any that are over a 3-4 hour drive away.



This is the same for me, or I just "convert" my friends. lol. Well, there's a small number of furs in this area but... -cough- a lot of them scare me >.>
I've also met a couple of furs at conventions that ended up becoming friends later on.


----------



## furvien (May 21, 2010)

im not very good at socializing, the interwebs is my link to the furry world


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> That seems to happen with me too...
> 
> Only for me it really is an accident...
> 
> ~Mrow


 
Really, me too! But only internet friends. I have yet to convert someone I actually know.


----------

